
Dynamically build BuzzFeed-style quizzes with a simple JSON file - mrorbitman
https://github.com/johnpc/json-quiz
======
mrorbitman
I built a highly configurable BuzzFeed-style quiz generator as a project to
help me learn React. Code reviews and your custom quiz jsons welcome!

